
When Will Hollywood Get A.I. Right? - sf_tony
http://media.bemyapp.com/will-hollywood-get-right/?utm_source=bma&utm_medium=ycombin&utm_content=&utm_campaign=media
======
dudul
They can barely get the Internet right, so that may take a while.

------
Frenchgeek
When a C.S.I. episode will include the weeks of waiting to get the lab
results.

